# OHIO GUYS listen to this



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I just found out that Ohio has a tax form you can file for getting back taxes that were illegally paid.
Charging road tax on fuel being used of road is an illegally paid tax.

This being the case there is no reason for anybody in OHIO using fuel off road to pay the higher on road fuel prices.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

